# peeing on bed



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

After you have ruled out any infections, keep her off the bed, as you know that smell is always there. Or you could do like my stubborn husband had me do years ago, put a plastic mattress pad on so he could still have the dog in bed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I forget, how old is your pup? I think when they aren't fully housebroken sometimes when they are having lots of fun and very relaxed they forget and make mistakes. Don't let this become a habit that you can't break. If she can't get on the bed herself maybe she isn't ready for bed visits.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Thankyou! She's 12 weeks. Thank goodness I have a water proof pad, and I stuff the bedding in the machine .

LOL about your hubby. Mine said NO Foofoo dogs! So I bought one. The man is now obsessed with this dog! 

Catherine, I think you're right about her being too young to be on the bed and having too much fun and forgets. No more bed at this time. : ( 

I guess I would have to say that we must be going in the right direction because we used to go thru 10 chux a day, and now have 2 chux that can usually stay for a day or more.

I'm glad we have tile floors this time around.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's a picture of little Noelle on my bed. 










Ahem... Look over her shoulder. I spy with my little eye something beginning with P. :ahhhhh: She peed on my bed, and peed on it, and peed on it some more. I'd snuggle with her while watching TV, and... pee. I'd leave her for 2 seconds, come back and... more pee. I'd change the bedding, sit down to watch TV again, and... pee. 

Now it's funny. It wasn't funny a few months ago. Noelle outgrew peeing on my bed and can now hold it all night. She is 5 months old. Hang in there. It does get better. It takes a while for bladder muscles to develop.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Thankyou! She's 12 weeks. Thank goodness I have a water proof pad, and I stuff the bedding in the machine .
> 
> LOL about your hubby. Mine said NO Foofoo dogs! So I bought one. The man is now obsessed with this dog!
> 
> ...



Oh yes, that is way to young to expect her not to have memory lapses! Timi was about 16 weeks old when she got bed privileges , but she could go down the doggie stairs to go to the pee pad when she needed to. And that I considered really early, but I hadn't slept from her screaming in the crate all night long since she arrived two weeks earlier, so I took a chance and I was lucky that it worked out OK.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I could take her out to pee 5 times and if she comes up on my bed, she plays awhile then pees on the bed. I'm generally on the bed watching tv. If she sleeps with me on the bed, nothing happens. I just don't understand this. She can't get on or off the bed by herself, but if she sniffs the edge, I put her down. Help!



I'm going to go against what others are saying. Maybe it IS best to keep the dog off the bed, but I never did it. When my puppies had accidents on the bed ( which wasn't that often), they would have a time out and go into their crate, which I always kept by the bed. Because I used the crate for their night time sleeping anyway, they were okay going in it.

Your baby is still very young. She'll get better with time.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Here's a picture of little Noelle on my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your post.... And your perception of peeing on the bed, lol!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Keep her off the bed for a while, or else she will get in the habit of doing this and you'll never get rid of it. It's usually not the best idea to let a puppy on a bed before they have been completely housebroken for a while. You need to erase that memory from her brain.

Once I had a dog I got from the SPCA at around 2 years old. She was perfectly housebroken, never a single accident in the house. Except on my bed... Every time she went on it, she peed. It was probably something she learned from her previous owners, maybe hacing accidents as a puppy, like yours. She could never be trusted on a bed again. I tried a few times and that's how it was.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

She has no problem sleeping thru the night without peeing on the bed. Just in the hours the lights and the tv are on. So she won't be on the bed til lights out. 

She is growing soooo fast!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> She has no problem sleeping thru the night without peeing on the bed. Just in the hours the lights and the tv are on. So she won't be on the bed til lights out.
> 
> She is growing soooo fast!



Oh, and that is another rule we had - no playing in bed - if she didn't lay down and settle right away, back into the crate she went. Took maybe three night for her to get the message. Both of my girls are basically like limp noodles as soon as they get into bed lol.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny that was very smart of you. Since Javelin was a crate fail as a youngster and Lily thinks she's the queen all sorts of crazy things happen on our bed. Thankfully not once lights are out though. Smart people get out of bed early in the morning though at my house these days. We will work on appropriate on the bed behavior once the spring semester ends.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Tiny that was very smart of you. Since Javelin was a crate fail as a youngster and Lily thinks she's the queen all sorts of crazy things happen on our bed. Thankfully not once lights are out though. Smart people get out of bed early in the morning though at my house these days. We will work on appropriate on the bed behavior once the spring semester ends.



They really hate getting evicted from bed - as long as you are prepared for a few nights of disturbed sleep from their complaining about it, they get the message very quickly - I don't think it ever took a pup of mine more than 3 nights to learn to instantly settle in bed. And they almost never wake us up - if 
I really sleep-in hours later than normal, the worst I will get get is a gentle little butterfly kiss?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, and the other rule that we have is no dogs on the bed without people - if allowed, they would spend all day on the bed, sleeping, eating, playing, and who knows what else. Bed is a privilege only for night time and only for sleeping. It's always a celebration when I say that it is time for bed!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have been lucky with the pups I would not let them in the bed until house broken, with the others that were older they slept with me from the day I brought them home and no problem. Not with peeing, however last night someone got sick, and I think I just killed my washing machine, put a CA King comforter and new better when I did it.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> She has no problem sleeping thru the night without peeing on the bed. Just in the hours the lights and the tv are on. So she won't be on the bed til lights out.
> 
> She is growing soooo fast!


Well then I say you're right to keep her off the bed until it's time for sleep.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Yea, she was pretty upset about it tonight. Oh well.....


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Yea, she was pretty upset about it tonight. Oh well.....



Remember that some strict training now will buy you both a lifetime of relaxed freedom - it is totally worth it!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Yea, she was pretty upset about it tonight. Oh well.....



You're doing the right thing. Puppies are like little children. They have to learn what is acceptable, and what isn't. Consistency is the key. You're little girl will learn.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> You're doing the right thing. Puppies are like little children. They have to learn what is acceptable, and what isn't. Consistency is the key. You're little girl will learn.


I agree with you they are little children, and being strict with them, has never hurt mine, and it takes a lot less time to get them to do what is acceptable. My motto is strict when needed, and love all the other times, they remember the love.


----------

